# About the God sent Atheist thread...



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2014)

I am not sure if it is my computer or if the thread itself is somehow messed up but all I can see is down to where the video is imbedded and the two replies are no-shows.

All other threads show up in full.
Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> i am not sure if it is my computer or if the thread itself is somehow messed up but all i can see is down to where the video is imbedded and the two replies are no-shows.
> 
> All other threads show up in full.
> Anyone else having this problem??



roger that


----------



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2014)

10-4
The only button that worked on the whole page for me was the "reply" button on top.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Same here.   IT'S A SIGN !!!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 27, 2014)

I saw the image of Penn Jillette in my toast this morning.......


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I saw the image of Penn Jillette in my toast this morning.......



AND ANOTHER!!!  You boys better git rite.  The end is nigh......signs in the stars, moon and toast, or am I thinking about Lucky Charms.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 27, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> AND ANOTHER!!!  You boys better git rite.  The end is nigh......signs in the stars, moon and toast, or am I thinking about Lucky Charms.




I got rite.  I joined the Buddhists.  I wanna get a re-do.


----------



## Israel (Oct 27, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I got rite.  I joined the Buddhists.  I wanna get a re-do.


Do you really?
Want to be redone, I mean?
You may not recognize yourself...but it's OK.
All the former feedback that has told you who you are, what you are, is going already...be ready...for what you could never expect.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 27, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I saw the image of Penn Jillette in my toast this morning.......



That's a horrible image to see early in the morning. The end must be near!


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 27, 2014)

Israel said:


> Do you really?
> Want to be redone, I mean?
> You may not recognize yourself...but it's OK.
> All the former feedback that has told you who you are, what you are, is going already...be ready...for what you could never expect.



Do you ever turn it off?


----------



## Israel (Oct 28, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Do you ever turn it off?


Just consider me a face in the crowd.
You are free.


----------

